# Celebrity Vapers



## Stroodlepuff

No idea what made me google it...but I did... So here is a list 


Britney Spears
Oops, she did it again. Well this time, at least she did it right! Britney herself was seen smoking an e-cig, which we hope helps wean her off tobacco cigarettes. Now, if only we can get her to date the right guys. (Where’s the e-cig for that?)





Johnny Depp (Yummy )
First of all, this guy looks cool doing anything, (with the exception of a few Jerry Bruckheimer movies.) But he looked especially dapper when he was caught with an e-cig hanging from his mouth. Vape on, Johnny…






Leonardo Di Caprio
Remember how Depp played DiCaprio’s big brother back in the day in _What’s Eating Gilbert Grape?_Well maybe he’s acting like a wise older sibling to Leo in real life, as LDC was also spotted smoking an e-cig.
When Leo does something, usually the supermodels flock to him. Maybe that’ll work for the rest of us too?





President Barack Obama
We’re not sure if he smokes e-cigs on a regular basis, but it has been reported that the U.S. president has potentially sampled them, alongside Senate Minority Speaker John Boehner, after they were sent to the politicians in a bid to get them to stop smoking.







Murray Kessler (CEO of a TOBACCO company)
According to Businessinsider.com, Murray Kessler the CEO of Lorillard Tobacco, was spotted smoking an e-cig on the floor of the New York Stock Exchange. That’s kind of like Tony Romo getting pumped up for a big game by watching footage of Tom Brady. _Kind of_, we said!





The next few dont have descriptions cuz I just found them in a gallery 


Jack Nicholson






Tom Petty






Courtney Love






Snoop Lion ( Or dogg or whatever he goes by these days)







Bruno Mars






Charlie Sheen (Whaaaaaaaaat???)






Lindsay Lohan






Dennis Quad






Simon Cowell






Kevin Federline (You know Britney spears baby daddy)






Katherine Heigl






Eddie Van Halen






Zayne Malik (He's from one direction...I think)






Robert Pattison (The glittery vampire)






Sean Penn





Part two coming up - you cant have more than 20 images on a post...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

*Part two:
*​
Kate Moss
UK tabloid The Mirror reports that supermodel Kate Moss, in Spain without her favorite e-cigarettes, flew her assistant in from her home in the UK to deliver them.



​
Gok Wan (Again no Idea who he is buuut yeah - he vapes  )



​
Ronnie Wood (Again no idea...)



​
Eric roberts



​
Natasha Lyonne



​
Stephen Dorff



​
Paris Hilton



​
Mickey Rourke



​
Spencer Matthews



​
John Cusak



​
Jenny McCarty



​
Miley Cirus (Apparently)



​
Katherine Zeta Jones



​
Many other celebs have been seen vaping electronic cigarettes including Danny Bonaduce, Jose Canseco, Jennifer Farley (J-Woww), Kate Middleton, DJ Qualls (Kyle Edwards), Nikki Reed, Lydia Bright, Taryn Manning, Jennifer Coolidge, Trace Cyrus, Kevin Connoly, Eric Roberts, and Dappy, Ryan Seacrest and many more.

Smoking a cigarette may have looked cool in the 20th century, but in today’s new health conscious and greener, energy efficient world, it’s not surprising that vaping is the new smoking.

Maybe those celeb concious smokers out there will see this and convert - you never know anything is possible

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Katy Perry with an Ego Twist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Next ecigs will start appearing in movies. Hang in there peeps - this business is going to explode!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Matthee said:


> Next ecigs will start appearing in movies. Hang in there peeps - this business is going to explode!


 
They already do  Johhny Depp was using one in the tourist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Stroodlepuff said:


> They already do  Johhny Depp was using one in the tourist


 
And I watched that. Missed it, but at that stage I was still ignorant!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA

John Cusak actually has a nicorette inhaler there.

I've been on those as well. Not Electronic, but kind of the same concept.
However, to get a hit in the lungs, you need to inhale directly... 
It is basically a white plasitc tube, into which you insert a cartridge with 2 foiled ends. The tube pierce the foil, and you inhale nic damps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

CraftyZA said:


> John Cusak actually has a nicorette inhaler there.
> 
> I've been on those as well. Not Electronic, but kind of the same concept.
> However, to get a hit in the lungs, you need to inhale directly...
> It is basically a white plasitc tube, into which you insert a cartridge with 2 foiled ends. The tube pierce the foil, and you inhale nic damps.


 
Sounds horrible?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CraftyZA

Jip. It is basically 24mg in pg base I assume. No flavors, no vapor. Just a tiny hit, and burning sensation in your mouth. Not really burning... more like... 
Best I can describe it was if you eat something sweet, and immediately after that take a drag from a normal cigarette... It feels like that all the time.
So yes... horrible about sums it up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floyd

Ronnie Wood is from the Rolling Stones!!!

theres a youtube video of Katherine Hegel on David Letterman where she talks bout her e-cig for a good couple of minutes!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

yeah I googled it after I did the post 

Thats awesome will look for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Floyd

And dont forget Dr Sanjay Gupta from CNN who caused a stir when he endorsed e-cigarettes & on another occassion marijuana

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

speaking of Marijuana  I found a Mary Jane flavour on an international site last night - it has to be mary j mary j...right?

http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/product&path=79&product_id=338

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz

Stroodlepuff said:


> speaking of Marijuana  I found a Mary Jane flavour on an international site last night - it has to be mary j mary j...right?
> 
> http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/product&path=79&product_id=338


Vape-n-Bake

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Leo di Caprio



Not sure if this is just for an ad but - Bruce willis:

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

http://www.pinterest.com/halocigs/celebrity-vaping/


----------



## Silver

Just saw this thread now and looked at the pictures. Interesting, thanks @Stroodlepuff 

Seems like quite a few of the celebs are vaping *cig-alikes.*

Wonder if it's that they are just starting out or whether they are settled on those - or if the cig-alike companies have given them to the celebs to try.... to get exposure...


----------



## Stroodlepuff

I know a few of them have been interviewed and they stick to them, Katherine Heigle for example loves hers!

Leo di caprio aswell.

But nice to see there are a ffew with proper pieces of equipment


----------



## annemarievdh

ooooo my !!!! Bruce Willis looks yammy!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

annemarievdh said:


> ooooo my !!!! Bruce Willis looks yammy!!



That he does! Never thought of him as particularly sexy until I saw that and I was all like Daaaaayum lol


----------



## annemarievdh

Stroodlepuff said:


> That he does! Never thought of him as particularly sexy until I saw that and I was all like Daaaaayum lol



Haha jip. This pic changed my mind

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Everybody's favorite Zombie Hunter and the most bad-ass man in the world  Norman Reedus is a vaper

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick

Check his pocket

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

hehe this needs to be added to the celebrities who vape thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Eyes like a hawk! Good spot there, wonder if the Mo' affects flavour production of the vape. Like an extra flavour wick?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

And in the Lily Allen new video!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex Smit

No wonder governments are trying to make stupid laws about e-cigs...cause if the celebrities are doing it...the mass populace will follow(at some point)... then Big Tobacco and Governments(Taxing) will lose a lot of money....


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Leo again...


----------



## Silver

That looks like it could be a Greensmoke. Only one i know that has a green light at the end.


----------



## Peterson

CraftyZA said:


> Jip. It is basically 24mg in pg base I assume. No flavors, no vapor. Just a tiny hit, and burning sensation in your mouth. Not really burning... more like...
> Best I can describe it was if you eat something sweet, and immediately after that take a drag from a normal cigarette... It feels like that all the time.
> So yes... horrible about sums it up



yes, it is really good working and fill better. Thanks CraftyZa, How many days since you use it ?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

katherine heigl, using a provari... and a tank i've not seen before. 

BTW, the crush i had on this woman in my younger years circa Roswell, was pretty hectic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Samuel L Jackson:




Zac Efron:




Christina Milan:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Some Saffa celebs (All with Twisps though) Someone find these boys and teach them!!!

Locnville:




Maxwell:




Jack Parow:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD

Leo upping his game.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I can scarcely imagine, the amount of vaping crud I'd own, if i earned what these people do. Would not catch me dead with an MVP + mAN combo. 

Maybe for going out in public, something like a Provari P3 with a Kayfun V4. On a movie set, I'd be rocking a dripper on a IPV3 or sigelei 150W (Why not a variant?), behind the scenes.

I mean literally. Imagine if you could turn around, and say "Well my yearly vape budget excluding juices, is $25000-30000"

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I can scarcely imagine, the amount of vaping crud I'd own, if i earned what these people do. Would not catch me dead with an MVP + mAN combo.
> 
> Maybe for going out in public, something like a Provari P3 with a Kayfun V4. On a movie set, I'd be rocking a dripper on a IPV3 or sigelei 150W (Why not a variant?), behind the scenes.



Nah! at least a gold plated Reo with @hands engraving and a 12 carat diamond fire button

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

you could get Reosmods to custom make you a 150W Reo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'm sure if you went to them and said, here's a s*** load of money, make me a 150W Reo, they'd do it 

Then later down the line, Reosmods could release the 150W reo to the public, so that we can all drool over it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Bria Murphey (Eddie Murpheys daughter)




Lady gaga




Dont know the names of half these people but I know the faces: http://www.nyx-electronic-cigarettes.com/celebrity-smokers-hollywood-loves-to-vape/

Eddie Van Halen:




Jonah Hill:




and some more (A few repeats): https://readditing.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/1yqika

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'm sure if you went to them and said, here's a s*** load of money, make me a 150W Reo, they'd do it
> 
> Then later down the line, Reosmods could release the 150W reo to the public, so that we can all drool over it.



Rob from Reosmods won't do it, maybe if you offer him a zoo full of porcupines you might twist his arm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I bet robert downey junior could buy a procupine zoo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan

Geez @Stroodlepuff I didn't realize there are so many ugly actors - kindly limit to the good looking babes - its much more appealing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## BumbleBee



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

jack nicholson looks like he's about to jump at any moment.


----------



## Richard

Stroodlepuff said:


> Leo di Caprio
> View attachment 677
> 
> 
> Not sure if this is just for an ad but - Bruce willis:
> 
> View attachment 678


The Bruce Willis pic is horribly photoshoped, not real.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Richard said:


> The Bruce Willis pic is horribly photoshoped, not real.


Lol that's why I said not sure if real  the dislike was just mean

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Alex



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Richard

Stroodlepuff said:


> Lol that's why I said not sure if real  the dislike was just mean


Whoops that was supposed to be "disagree" sorry about that ... i've corrected it.


----------



## Alex

*Clooney’s married, Gosling’s a dad: Leo’s the last lady killer standing*
By Kyle Smith

January 5, 2015 | 10:30pm

Modal Trigger




Clooney got married. Gosling had a baby. DiCaprio? At 40, the bro-tastic party boy is nowhere near settling down, ringing in the New Year with dozens of bikini-clad babes in tow. Here, a bearded DiCaprio turned the Caribbean coast of St. Barts into the sea of love on New Year’s weekend. Photo: KCS Presse / Splash News 

So George Clooney married an intelligent, established, worldly beauty who speaks three languages and has two law degrees and a diploma from Oxford. A woman of substance. A woman to get serious with. A woman at least as intellectual and accomplished as George Clooney.

In other words, George: What a letdown. We’re talking a disappointment of “Monuments Men” proportions.

Contrast Clooney with the last true Hollywood swinger: Leonardo DiCaprio. New Year’s break. On St. Barts. With a truckload of what seem to be bikini models, none of whom appears likely to be burdened by a background clerking for the International Court of Justice, a stint as special adviser to Kofi Annan or any other such details that might bring on that tiring feeling that you’re not quite holding up your end of the conversation.

No, Leo D, you most definitely did not spend winter break campaigning for the return of the Elgin Marbles to Greece. Having dumped model Toni Garrn, you celebrated manly freedom in board shorts, swilling beer and munching sandwiches, letting your belly hang out, vaping.

Modal Trigger




Leo is livin’ the life as he swivels his head (above) to get a good look at three beauties who catch his eye during his beachside New Year’s weekend celebrations. Inset: The bearded star must be a romantic at heart. His New Year’s Eve cocktail has two straws.Photo: Splash News

Fellow dudes kept a respectful distance, looking nonchalant and being available to play Grand Theft Auto V.

This is how it is, in the jungle, on the savannah. Guys are all right for some things, but they’re also a depressing reminder of competition.

Exactly the kind of competition you don’t have to deal with, now that you’re Lord of the Landscape.

The girls, though: They were right there, hot-and-cold-running hotties in tight formation, wearing just a stitch more clothing than they were born in.

Close enough for you to smell their perfume and arranging themselves so that at least five were within the Emperor’s reach at all times. Love the way they all look so chill, like, “Yeah, I totally belong.” With a guy who’s worth $220 million. You’re Leo the Lion, they’re your pride.

Modal Trigger




Leo gets a smooch — and a sandwich!Photo: Splash News

The whole time you had your giant $400,000-a-week yacht sitting there like a taxi. You snap your fingers, they send three more girls out in a lifeboat.

Later, you took the girls into town for a little swimsuit shopping. (And I do mean little.) Yeah, daddy.

What’s great about you, Leo, is you didn’t feel that nagging Clooney need to live up to your legend. No Armani suits for you. No comb, either. Just shaggy hair tied in a man-bun, caveman beard, loose-fitting shirt.

Bro: Forget that gray-haired p-whipped traitor and his airy-fairy human rights stuff. You are now my idol. If there were any conversation chez you over New Year’s, it was, “Is this a twist-off?”

Modal Trigger




Like a lion, Leo DiCaprio is the “mane” man for 10 beach beauties on St. Barts.Photo: INFPhoto.com

The finger-waggers call this decadence. I call it awesomeness.

You spent your 40th birthday in November at Soho House in West Hollywood surrounded by editors from the London Review of Books, activists from Human Rights Watch and campaigners from the UN Committee on the Rights of the Child — not!

It was a three-day blowout composed, one observer said, of “80 percent models,” plus Russell Simmons, Robin Thicke, Tyrese and Adam Levine.

You’re the one man who continues to set the standard for the band of bros once dubbed the P—y Posse. (P.P. charter member Tobey Maguire? Married with two kids. Loser.)

Even David Blaine couldn’t magic his way out of becoming a daddy (though he broke up with his fiancée). Brad Pitt and Ryan Gosling have settled down. Johnny Depp got out of one long-term relationship (with Vanessa Paradis) and immediately got tied up in another, with Amber Heard.

Not you, Mr. D. It’s as true today as it was when you said it in that chick-magnet movie in 1997: Leo, you’re King of the World.

*Vaping the night away*
Modal Trigger




We’re not exactly sure what Leo DiCaprio is inhaling. But he and his bikini- and T-shirt-clad pals look like they are having fun in the sun.Photo: Splash News

What’s he smoking?

The device in Leo’s hand appears to be an iTaste MVP, a popular brand of nicotine vaporizer. It sells for about $50 in stores and is typically filled with flavored nicotine liquid (not the more, ahem, recreational substances used in some vapes).

He’s upgraded from the smaller e-cigs he’s been spotted puffing on in public: The iTaste packs a bigger nicotine punch than cigarette-look-alike brands, with a fancy digital counter to track the number of puffs and a USB port that allows you to charge it through a phone. No word on what his preferred e-liquid flavor is, though.

— _Tim Donnelly_

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex

http://officialbreeolson.tumblr.com...-couple-vaping-in-the-smokers-section-outside

*Bree Olson*
www.BreeOlson.BIZ

*Dear couple vaping in the smokers section outside LAX, *
I’m sure many people inquire with the deepest curiosity about your vapes or maybe not and I was just a crazy stranger that gets too nosey. Either way, you were the most helpful strangers that I’ve met my entire life.

Being a pack a day smoker since I was a kid- I didn’t see anyway out. With both parents smoking- it doubled my risk of becoming a smoker and I fell into the statistic. People scolded me my whole life about my health risks, how nasty it was, how stupid it was… and really- all that made me want to do was get away from them and go have another cigarette. Sadly, my mother died from cancer and the chance that it was from smoking is incredibly high. Even though that scared the shit out of me- I still couldn’t quit.

I’ve been a true prisoner to cigarettes for a long time and have tried every method. Little did I know, that I would walk out for a cigarette at the airport and see you guys. You didn’t tell me to quit, you didn’t tell me how much healthier it was. You were just so nice, so informative, even down to the address of a place in LA you knew and trusted for your vapes.

Well, I want you to know as soon as I got back into town from my trip, I went to The Vape Shop in Koreatown and loaded up on 2 vapes and 2 bottles of juice. Even though I did this- I had no intention to quit- just try it and maybe SOMEDAY quit as I always say. In fact, as soon as I was in my car from leaving the shop, I was smoking a cigarette.

It wasn’t until 2 weeks ago that I was sick, and I always have this paranoia (rightfully so) that I have cancer. I promised myself that if I got better and didn’t have cancer I’d quit smoking- and I did. It’s been 2 weeks and I’m cigarette free.

Now, I’m not stupid- I know this vape and the juice still aren’t the healthiest thing for me, I’ve started at the highest level nicotine juice and am going to work my way down with nicotine levels until I’m vaping non-nicotine juice, and then I’ll taper off my the vape all together. Plans like that don’t really exist with cigarettes, why would the tobacco company want to make it easy for people to quit? Lucky for me- many people vape just non nicotine juice (I have no idea why- but thank goodness for them) so there’s gradual nicotine level juices, down to no nicotine at all.

This was not an easy transition, but it is the easiest one there is. The first 3 days of vaping all I could think about was a cigarette. I even got one in my mouth on the second or third day- then put it down and back away. Unlike previous times I attempted to quit smoking- I did not throw my cigarettes away. There are several packs in the drawer along with all the lighters. Ashtrays are put away too. I didn’t want to feel like I couldn’t smoke. I like having the feeling of choosing not to. Most of this will probably only make sense to smokers or extremely empathetic people.

Everyday I still forget I’m a non-smoker. I wake up to go have a cigarette and remember I don’t have to. I don’t have to douse myself in perfume, wash my hands every 45 minutes, wash my hair everyday, air out my car… brush my teeth 10 times a day (I was a great cover up smoker in case anyone is wondering).

The things that feel best for me for no longer being a smoker is the freedom to hang out anywhere and not feel constant urges, to be free of the smell and taste and the satisfaction in knowing that I still quit fairly young so my chances for my my body to repair are very much in my favor.

So this is to thank that fantastic couple and to let everyone that does smoke, or if you have a smoker in the family know, that vaping worked for me to stop smoking cigarettes.

Is this trading one addiction for another? Yes. But it’s obviously and without question the lesser of two evils and vaping has a great stepping stone system for nicotine addicts to stop.

The best way to find vape shops in your area are to look on Yelp, Google and Instagram.

The specific one I went to here in LA is:

The Vape Shop

125 N Western Ave LA CA 90004

Oh, and this is coming from someone who had those little electronic cigarettes for years. Every kind I tried them all and nothing works like my vape I have now. In my opinion, if you are a heavy duty smoker- you need a heavy duty vape to help you quit.

My model is the Aspire CF VV+

I have always hid the fact that I was a smoker and it’s not an easy thing to be public about. I’m only sharing this in hopes that it reaches a smoker that’d like to try and quit again and also to encourage people that being nice and informative to people can really change their lives- just as that couple did for me.

8 notes Mar 8th, 2015

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## Derick




----------



## reijnier

Stroodlepuff said:


> speaking of Marijuana  I found a Mary Jane flavour on an international site last night - it has to be mary j mary j...right?
> 
> http://wizardlabs.us/index.php?route=product/product&path=79&product_id=338


Valleyvapour.co.za has a merry jane flavour saw the leaf googeld it


----------



## Alex

TIL that Richard Hammond is one of us

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Alex said:


> TIL that Richard Hammond is one of us


Now all he needs to do is convert Clarkson and May

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike

Clarkson's waiting for the DNA200 because he needs more POWWWAAAAHRRRR

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## kev mac

Stroodlepuff said:


> Bria Murphey (Eddie Murpheys daughter)
> 
> View attachment 18752
> 
> 
> Lady gaga
> 
> View attachment 18753
> 
> 
> Dont know the names of half these people but I know the faces: http://www.nyx-electronic-cigarettes.com/celebrity-smokers-hollywood-loves-to-vape/
> 
> Eddie Van Halen:
> 
> View attachment 18754
> 
> 
> Jonah Hill:
> 
> View attachment 18755
> 
> 
> and some more (A few repeats): https://readditing.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/1yqika


Sad to say,EVH is looking a little worse for wear


----------



## jasonb

Was watching Sense8, a series on NetFlix, puffing away on my Twisp. One of the characters was vaping and I realized that there was so much MORE out there. I see this as the pivotal moment where the cogs started turning, starting me on my journey.











It's great that the media is starting to catch on. Hopefully it won't be long before people are less ignorant about us.
This weekend, my sister and her hubby came over for a braai, and the first thing she said to me was "I read on the internet that E-cigs are worse for you than smoking".
Almost flipped my lid.

Proceeded to try and "Re-educate" her, but I could tell she wasn't buying it.
Although, she _is _the type of person who falls for phishing scams, so there's that -_-

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick

jasonb said:


> Was watching Sense8, a series on NetFlix, puffing away on my Twisp. One of the characters was vaping and I realized that there was so much MORE out there. I see this as the pivotal moment where the cogs started turning, starting me on my journey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's great that the media is starting to catch on. Hopefully it won't be long before people are less ignorant about us.
> This weekend, my sister and her hubby came over for a braai, and the first thing she said to me was "I read on the internet that E-cigs are worse for you than smoking".
> Almost flipped my lid.
> 
> Proceeded to try and "Re-educate" her, but I could tell she wasn't buying it.
> Although, she _is _the type of person who falls for phishing scams, so there's that -_-



Saw this movie - although it is a nice e-cig, she says that it contains hash in the one scene


----------



## jasonb

Derick said:


> Saw this movie - although it is a nice e-cig, she says that it contains hash in the one scene



Yeah, true. Guess that's bad publicity. 
Hopefully things like that will help people see that there are functional, viable alternatives to smoking and cigalikes though, as it did me.


----------



## Mike

Can't imagine how gunky coils will get from hash ejuice :|

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Mike said:


> Can't imagine how gunky coils will get from hash ejuice :|


Haha, I was just thinking the same thing, that poor Nautilus coil wouldn't last very long


----------



## Alex

Richard Hammond is one of us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola

I see Tom Hardy upgraded his setup..

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## boxerulez

skola said:


> I see Tom Hardy upgraded his setup..
> View attachment 93384
> 
> View attachment 93386
> 
> 
> View attachment 93387


Is that a fooksie?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

boxerulez said:


> Is that a fooksie?


Looks like it.. Wonder what tank that it.


----------



## andro

most tattoos on his arm are by me .

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## E.T.

Really @andro?


----------



## andro

Yes 


E.T. said:


> Really @andro?

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## andro

Meet him when i was in london and got tattooed for like a year . Meet a lot of people in my work .


----------



## E.T.

andro said:


> Yes


Awesome they look great. I only have 2 but will add some soon. You are a talented artist

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac

skola said:


> I see Tom Hardy upgraded his setup..
> View attachment 93384
> 
> View attachment 93386
> 
> 
> View attachment 93387


I am into Toms' work,currently enjoying his TV series Taboo. I have wondered if they use make up to cover the tats on celebs for roles ?


----------

